# MacBook Pro ne s'allume plus du tout du tout !



## Xoxorgne (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis désolé d'être nouveau et venir comme ça poser une question :/
Mais si quelqu'un avait une réponse cela serait génialissime !
Je possède mon Mac depuis un peu plus d'un mois, je l'ai acheté neuf.

Ce matin mon MacBook Pro marchait très bien comme à son habitude, et j'avais branché mon iPhone dessus.
J'ai retiré mon iPhone de mon Mac, et celui ci s'est éteint d'un coup...!

Et désormais il ne veut plus s'allumer du tout du tout, c'est à dire que l'appui sur le bouton ne fait RIEN du tout, aucun effet, et si je le branche pour le mettre en charge, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne charge pas, la diode du chargeur étant verte ou orange habituellement là elle n'a aucune couleur, elle est éteinte, des fois elle s'allume à peine mais d'un vert si pâle que j'dois être dans l'noir pour à peine la voir...

J'ai tout tenté depuis ce matin, j'ai essayé de prendre un chargeur d'un autre MacBook Pro d'un ami, aucun effet.

Pensez-vous que mon iPhone a fait tout court-circuiter ?
Que faire, comment puis-je faire  j'ai tous mes cours dessus et mes partiels bientôt :/..


----------



## subsole (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour 
Je pensais au chargeur out, mais comme tu as  fait un test avec un autre chargeur, c'est peut-être la CM.
Dans ce cas ça sera SAV en sous garantie. 
Pour tes cours, il faudra que le SAV récupère ton DD, il faudra le monter dans un boitier externe afin d'accéder aux cours à partir d'un autre Mac 

Un petit conseil, tu dois TOUJOURS avoir une sauvegarde ou un clone.


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

Si aucun moyen de l'allumer, pas vraiment de choix : passer par la case SAV


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir,

 à tout hasard, vu que le problème a été initié par un port USB, et vu ce que tu dis concernant le chargeur, fait un reset du SMC : http://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT3964


----------



## Xoxorgne (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Merci de vos réponses

Est-t'il possible de réinitialiser le SMC sans que l'ordinateur s'allume du tout ? Je vais essayer la solution du "Réinitialisation du SMC sur les ordinateurs portables Mac dotés d&#8217;une batterie amovible" merci bien !

Est-t'il possible de démonter le Mac pour récupérer le DD afin de le brancher sur un Pc grâce à un adaptateur DD Sata/IDE vers USB, et ce surtout sans faire sauter la garantie du MacBook ?

D'ou est-ce que ça pourrait venir à votre avis?

Est-ce réparable en faisant appel à un informaticien ce qui me permettrait d'être sûr qu'il vide pas le DD ou change pas le Mac ? Ce sans faire sauter la garantie :s ?

Sinon je vais l'envoyer, mais vous pensez pas qu'ils vont me le nettoyer de A à Z ou me changer direct et j'aurais plus rien :/ ?

En tous cas merci bien à vous !!

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2014)

Xoxorgne a dit:


> Est-t'il possible de réinitialiser le SMC sans que l'ordinateur s'allume du tout ?


Oui, d'ailleurs dans le lien Apple on lit : 

Situations révélatrices d&#8217;un problème :
Alimentation

_*L&#8217;ordinateur ne répond pas lorsque vous appuyez sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation.*
Un ordinateur portable Mac semble ne pas fonctionner correctement lorsque vous fermez ou ouvrez le couvercle.
L&#8217;ordinateur s&#8217;éteint ou se met en veille de manière inopinée.
La batterie semble ne pas se recharger correctement.
Le voyant de l&#8217;adaptateur secteur MagSafe semble ne pas fonctionner correctement._

Tu dois faire ceci (ta batterie n'est PAS amovible) :

_Éteignez l&#8217;ordinateur.
Branchez l&#8217;adaptateur secteur MagSafe à une source d&#8217;alimentation et connectez-le au Mac si ce n&#8217;est pas déjà fait.
Sur le clavier intégré, appuyez simultanément sur les touches Maj + Ctrl + Option (de gauche) et sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation.
Relâchez en même temps toutes les touches et le bouton d&#8217;alimentation.
Appuyez sur le bouton d&#8217;alimentation pour allumer l&#8217;ordinateur. _


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2014)

Si tu renvoies, il n'est pas sûr que tu récupères tes données
Passer par un informaticien externe : risqué, vu que ta machine est sous garantie.


----------



## Xoxorgne (17 Décembre 2014)

La manipulation avec les différentes touches ne fonctionne pas malheureusement 

J'imagine que tout a été proposé, je vous remercie énormément !


----------



## MACINDO (17 Décembre 2014)

si je peut apporter ma pierre a l'édifice j'ai déjà eu ce soucis de diode très faible, est-ce quand tu appuie sur le bouton pour connaitre le niveau de batterie; est-ce que cela fonctionne ? 

Si non ===>>> SAV
SI oui ====>>> laisser le mac se vider de batterie(ça peut durer longtemps, très longtemps)


----------



## theodaller (31 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour , je suis nouveau sur le site J'ai réparer mon macbook pro 2011. Grace a mon four!.       J'ai démonter la carte mere nétoyer (enlever la pate thermique....) mise au four 5 min a 180•c puis refroidire pendant 30 min . puis surprise il a reprie vit apres 3j de galere


----------



## moderno31 (31 Décembre 2015)

Quand c'est comme ça, j'appelle Apple via l'Express Lane. Un technicien de support niveau 1 ou 2 peut intervenir. Cela m'est arrivé 2 fois, ils m'ont bien aidé : 0800.046.046 (j'étais à Londres ce jour là)...
Ils ont un système de prise en main à distance
Bon courage


----------



## Geekfou (31 Décembre 2015)

theodaller a dit:


> Bonjour , je suis nouveau sur le site J'ai réparer mon macbook pro 2011. Grace a mon four!.       J'ai démonter la carte mere nétoyer (enlever la pate thermique....) mise au four 5 min a 180•c puis refroidire pendant 30 min . puis surprise il a reprie vit apres 3j de galere


Bonsoir,
cela pourrait t’intéresser 
https://www.apple.com/fr/support/macbookpro-videoissues/


----------



## zebrou (8 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour,

Désolé de déterrer le sujet mais j'ai à priori le même problème avec mon MacBook Pro mid 2012. Est ce que tu avais trouvé une solution ? Ou du moins avais tu su d'où venait ton problème ? 

Merci d'avance, bonne journée !


----------



## Locke (8 Octobre 2016)

zebrou a dit:


> Est ce que tu avais trouvé une solution ? Ou du moins avais tu su d'où venait ton problème ?


Vu ses 3 messages, ça m'étonnerait qu'il revienne. 

Sinon, que se passe t'il exactement avec ton MBP ?


----------



## Le docteur (8 Octobre 2016)

Juste au cas où. Expérimenté avec mon mid-2012.
Même symptômes : plus rien, et avec un iPhone branché aussi quand c'est arrivé.

Avant de partir sur des trucs pas possibles. Mon revendeur Apple a fait cette manip : débrancher la batterie, rebrancher et hop ! ça repart.
Apparemment c'est un truc qui arrive souvent.

Ils m'ont dit à l'époque que je ne devais pas le faire moi-même, mais apparemment c'est assez facile de déconnecter le connecteur de batterie (le truc noir un peu à côté de la batterie, le mieux étant de regarder sur iFixit où il se trouve)

https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+Mid+2012+Battery+Replacement/10365


----------



## zebrou (9 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour !

Merci pour vos réponses. En gros, j'étais sur mon MB et j'ai déconnecté un périphérique USB (un lecteur mp3) et d'un coup il s'est éteint. Depuis, impossible de le rallumer, les LEDs d'indication de l'état de la batterie ne s'allument plus et la lumière du magsafe est très faible et elle clignote un peu. Avant que cela arrive, la batterie était presque pleine.

Je précise, mais je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien : j'ai changé mon disque dur d'origine il y a déjà un bon moment (plus d'un an) pour un SSD Samsung. Depuis quelques temps, très rarement, il m'arrivait d'avoir le mac qui s'éteignait sans raison mais il se rallumait toujours après. J'avais mis ça sur le compte d'une sécurité qui devait éteindre le mac parce qu'il chauffait trop ? (la température du processeur était assez élevée quand je le rallumais). Je ne m'y connais pas beaucoup donc je vous dis tout, sans savoir s'il y a un lien ^^

Petite précision : j'ai essayé de faire un reste du SMC mais rien, pas de réponse...

Merci beaucoup ! Bon dimanche.

Nathalie


----------



## Locke (9 Octobre 2016)

zebrou a dit:


> les LEDs d'indication de l'état de la batterie ne s'allument plus et la lumière du magsafe est très faible et elle clignote un peu. Avant que cela arrive, la batterie était presque pleine.


Tu as essayé avec un autre Magsafe, soit avec celui d'un ami, soit dans un magasin en expliquant ton problème ?

Comme tu ne peux rien faire, même un AHT est impossible, est-ce que tu peux démarrer en mode sans extension, c'est-à-dire démarrer tout en appuyant sur la touche shift ?

Essaye aussi un NVRAM, le lien est dans ma signature.

Au lu de ton symptôme, je doute que quoique ce soit fonctionne en manipulations diverses et je ne vois pas autre chose que de passer par le SAV.


----------



## Le docteur (9 Octobre 2016)

Je répète : ne pas désespérer. On peut avoir se symptôme, avoir un MBP réduit à l'état de brique en apparence et qu'il reparte comme en 40 avec la manip' décrite. Je tiens à dire que ça fait pas mal de mois que ça m'est arrivé et que je n'ai pas eu de rechute. Les remarques que j'ai eu chez mon APR c'était "ça arrive assez souvent"  et "si c'est ça, tout va bien, pas la peine d'en faire plus".
En gros il m'avait dit de ne pas m'inquiéter que ça pouvait être cette manip' et que dans ce cas je repartirai avec mon MB sous le bras dans la foulée, mais que si elle ne marchait pas, là il faudrait partir sur quelque chose de plus sérieux. On m'avait dit de ne pas m'inquiéter dans la mesure où c'était un truc qui arrivait pas mal, et qu'il y avait donc de fortes chances que ce soit ça.


----------



## zebrou (9 Octobre 2016)

Malheureusement, aucune des manips citées ne fonctionne. Ayant 2 MagSafe à la maison, j'ai testé tout de suite les deux pour voir si le problème ne venait pas de là mais non. 
Je pense effectivement tester ta manip Le Docteur. J'hésite juste à le faire moi même ou chez un réparateur agréé. 
Ca me rassure un peu que tu me dises que pour toi ce n'était rien (même si ça ne veut pas dire que ce sera le cas pour moi). 
En tout cas, merci beaucoup !
Bonne soirée


----------



## zebrou (10 Octobre 2016)

\o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/
Le Macbook s'est rallumé !!!!!! Merci infiniment !!!!!!

J'ai suivi le conseil de Le docteur : j'ai débranché et rebranché la batterie, tout bêtement. Et dire que c'était si simple que ça...

J'espère que ce post pourra en aider d'autres comme moi.

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## zebrou (10 Octobre 2016)

Suite à ce problème, je viens de lancer un AHT.

Résultat : code erreur 4hdd/11/40000000:sata(0,0).

Dois-je m'inquiéter ou est-ce que c'est juste dû au fait que mon DD n'est pas certifié Apple ?


----------



## Locke (10 Octobre 2016)

zebrou a dit:


> Suite à ce problème, je viens de lancer un AHT.
> 
> Résultat : code erreur 4hdd/11/40000000:sata(0,0).
> 
> Dois-je m'inquiéter ou est-ce que c'est juste dû au fait que mon DD n'est pas certifié Apple ?


Pour moi, oui ton disque dur pose problème. Donc, ne pas chanter victoire trop vite et faire rapidement une sauvegarde avec Time Machine ou un clone de secours. Si ton problème réapparait dans le temps, démarre sur ton clone, travaille avec assez longtemps pour constater ou pas des dysfonctionnements. S'il n'y en a pas, alors il serait souhaitable de changer ton disque dur interne.


----------



## Le docteur (10 Octobre 2016)

J'espère que le précédent avait aussi trouvé la solution


----------



## zebrou (10 Octobre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Pour moi, oui ton disque dur pose problème. Donc, ne pas chanter victoire trop vite et faire rapidement une sauvegarde avec Time Machine ou un clone de secours. Si ton problème réapparait dans le temps, démarre sur ton clone, travaille avec assez longtemps pour constater ou pas des dysfonctionnements. S'il n'y en a pas, alors il serait souhaitable de changer ton disque dur interne.



Je fais des Time Machine régulièrement donc là dessus ça va. En revanche, mon disque dur étant pas vieux ça m'embête un peu de savoir qu'il est déjà défectueux... M'enfin, je vais continuer à faire des sauvegardes régulières et je vais voir si j'ai d'autres soucis, auquel cas je remettrais mon DD original à la place...

Merci encore et bonne soirée !!!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (11 Octobre 2016)

zebrou a dit:


> Je fais des Time Machine régulièrement donc là dessus ça va. En revanche, mon disque dur étant pas vieux ça m'embête un peu de savoir qu'il est déjà défectueux... M'enfin, je vais continuer à faire des sauvegardes régulières et je vais voir si j'ai d'autres soucis, auquel cas je remettrais mon DD original à la place...
> 
> Merci encore et bonne soirée !!!


Salut

Si tu as un MBP mi-2012, il faut peut être envisager un changement de la nappe SATA.
Pour le tester, il faudrait mettre le SSD dans un boitier externe et tenter de démarrer dessus.


----------



## sinbad21 (24 Septembre 2020)

Le docteur a dit:


> Juste au cas où. Expérimenté avec mon mid-2012.
> Même symptômes : plus rien, et avec un iPhone branché aussi quand c'est arrivé.
> 
> Avant de partir sur des trucs pas possibles. Mon revendeur Apple a fait cette manip : débrancher la batterie, rebrancher et hop ! ça repart.
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai eu le problème hier. Mon MBP est devenu une brique, écran noir et nuit blanche, juste la diode de veille qui clignote au démarrage puis reste allumée, pas moyen de faire un reset de la PRAM ni un reset SMC, les commandes clavier ne répondent plus, sauf le bouton Power pour allumer/éteindre.

C'est arrivé après avoir bien torturé la machine, en faisant des essais d'installation de Big Sur avec OpenCore en simulant un iMac15,1. J'ai eu des sueurs froides, j'ai cru un moment que le firmware de la machine avait été mis à jour avec celui de l'iMac.

Puis j'ai vu ce fil, j'ai ouvert le capot, débranché la batterie, appuyé sur le bouton Power quelques secondes au cas où, rebranché, revissé et c'est reparti comme en quarante.


----------



## sinbad21 (24 Septembre 2020)

[...]


----------



## Nico_90 (11 Juillet 2021)

zebrou a dit:


> \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/ \o/
> Le Macbook s'est rallumé !!!!!! Merci infiniment !!!!!!
> 
> J'ai suivi le conseil de Le docteur : j'ai débranché et rebranché la batterie, tout bêtement. Et dire que c'était si simple que ça...
> ...


J'ai galéré des heures sur un macbook unibody de 2009, reset du SMC (débrancher la batterie selon guide d'Apple) etc.. Rien à faire.
Remplacer le port magsafe avec celui d'un autre macbook, démonter entièrement la carte mère, nettoyer, rebrancher.
Toujours rien.
Exaspéré je laisse le macbook entièrement débranché durant toute la nuit (carte mère carrément en dehors de l'ordi, RAM enlevée)
Le matin je remonte le tout en me disant "je vais rebrancher les éléments un par un" et au premier essais, la lumière s'est allumée.
Une fois tous les composants remontés, la lumière est toujours allumée.

Du coup je me dis que ça a du faire un big reset du SMC durant la nuit.

Pour le moment je suis devant, il charge !

Edit : En replaçant le port magsafe du macbook il ne charge plus.
Donc j'avais 2 problèmes : Le port du magsafe est mort et le reset du SMC qu'il fallait faire pendant + longtemps que les 5/7 secondes du site Apple.


----------

